
Burr Says Collusion Still ‘Open’ Question in Senate’s Russia Probe - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-04/burr-says-collusion-still-open-question-in-senate-russia-probe
======
tareqak
The title is the original one.

Techmeme summary: _Steven T. Dennis / Bloomberg: Senate intel panel calls
Facebook, Twitter, Google execs to testify at a Nov. 1 public hearing, says
it's up to firms to disclose contents of Russian-linked ads_

